
Dear WordPress. Please Stop Using MySQL - billpg
https://blog.hackensplat.com/2019/06/dear-wordpress-please-stop-using-mysql.html
======
TheWizardofOdds
Why dont you use docker? It sounds like it would make your life easier.

------
billpg
(Or how I learned to stop worrying and keep two eggs in each basket.)

